# Btx Psu's



## altecice (Feb 14, 2008)

hi guys i have just bought the :

thermaltake kandalf case

and i know yous guys are whizzes at pc's 

so i was just wondering do anyone use know of a 

550+w (BTX) PSU THAT has enuf connectors to run all the fans?

and try to to go for anything over price limit is about £0-70 70 being the max i can spend right now

thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=4661&cat=0&page=


----------



## paintballkev812 (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought a gateway that had a BTX form factor, the PSU is an atx psu, just mounted upside down. So I believe that you can use any atx psu.


----------

